

Saturn's rings may have come from its destruction of moons - splat
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/12/saturn-may-have-picked-off-weaker-satellites-to-earn-its-rings.ars

======
DupDetector
Same story, different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2000303> \- nytimes.com - 1 comment

